# Airfix Daleks in Manhattan



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure when these kits will reach you guys over the pond but the Airfix Daleks have finally hit the shops here in the UK.

Here's a quick look at the contents....

The box measures 12.5" square by 5" deep





It's completely packed with parts and includes paints, tube cement and some reasonably good quality brushes...



The large base plate measures approx 12" x 9" and has a texture to simulate cement, the rest of the grey components comprise the rest of the base...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Is it in scale with the "Welcome Aboard" kit? Either way, it looks very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

One Dalek is built as normal while the other is 'opened up' to show the creature within...the creature is supplied as a two-piece vinyl figure...



The Dalek heads are supplied pre-assembled as they contain a sound and light feature that is powered via batteries hidden in the bases...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Clear parts are for the diorama base but also include the weapon arms which are very poorly detailed...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The rest of the styrene parts concern the Daleks themselves and are largely duplicated except for two sprues which differentiate beween the open and closed type.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Yes, the scale is 1/12th, the same as the Tardis kit.

The instruction sheet is in colour but not as comprehensive as the Welcome Aboard one in terms of the painting details.
Another disappointment is the lack of decals or even stickers. What passes for these are actually printed on the instruction sheet and have to be cut out...a bit cheap if you ask me.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

So initial impressions are as follows....

On the plus side, the detail is generally good, it looks to be accurate to the full size examples, the Daleks are in scale with the previous kit and the overall presentation is excellent.

On the negative side....the detail on the guns is non-existant, they bear no resemblance to the real thing and will have to be scratchbuilt to look effective.
I'm not overly impressed by the pre-assembled heads as the eyeball pieces on my example have been rather roughly cleaned up, are both crooked on the stalk and seem to be very firmly glued...I'd rather have had the option of attaching these myself.
The 'decals' are a letdown since it would have been just as easy to have supplied them as self-adhesive stickers like the ones in the Tardis set. Also the dials are really non-descript and could have been printed with more detail.

I'll start a build diary if anyone is interested or if anyone has any specific questions then fire away...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Yes, the scale is 1/12th, the same as the Tardis kit.


Well, that's very good news at least. You could have a lot of display options by combining the two kits.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Well, that's very good news at least. You could have a lot of display options by combining the two kits.


Although I've never seen the Doctor looking quite so relaxed with Daleks around


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Starship Modeler has them in the store. Mine's on its way to my greedy little mitts even now.


----------

